# New to Cairo



## Julie89 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello, 
Me and my egyptian fiance have decided to try and settle down in cairo as its proving difficult at the present time to get his visa for coming with me to the uk. I have agreed to this on the terms that i find a decent job that will pay me well here in cairo so that we can afford to live. I have been looking around and its proving rather difficult.
We are living with his family in Giza and I don't know any other British or English speaking people living around here so think the move to Cairo will be even more difficult.
I was wondering if any one could possibly help me in finding a job or knows of anywhere that need English people to work. I have UK Nursery Nursing Qualifications but am finding it hard to find any job in this line of work. 
Also would love to hear from anyone that is living around the same area of Cairo that will help me loads in my transition to staying here!

Thankyou!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Julie89 said:


> Hello,
> Me and my egyptian fiance have decided to try and settle down in cairo as its proving difficult at the present time to get his visa for coming with me to the uk. I have agreed to this on the terms that i find a decent job that will pay me well here in cairo so that we can afford to live. I have been looking around and its proving rather difficult.
> We are living with his family in Giza and I don't know any other British or English speaking people living around here so think the move to Cairo will be even more difficult.
> I was wondering if any one could possibly help me in finding a job or knows of anywhere that need English people to work. I have UK Nursery Nursing Qualifications but am finding it hard to find any job in this line of work.
> ...


try AS-Salam International Hospital

As - Salam International Hospital 

Address: Corniche El Nil
Corniche El Maadi, Maadi, Cairo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Julie

Welcome to the forum.
Cairo is awash with nurseries so finding a job in one of them should not be so hard as you are British with qualifications.
Make copies of your certificates and c.v and traverse the streets of Mohandiseen, Maadi, Dokii, Zamalek and just hand them in, don't hand them to the bowab make sure you get in the door, just tell them you have come to see the manager. 
Make phone calls to all the international school, have your certificates and c.v available on line so that you can send them after the phone call.

Local package don't really pay great money, it is good money compared to local hire but it is not an expat package and you will not get one.

Good luck on your search.


Maiden


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello Julie,

Welcome to Cairo


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Julie89 said:


> Hello,
> Me and my egyptian fiance have decided to try and settle down in cairo as its proving difficult at the present time to get his visa for coming with me to the uk. I have agreed to this on the terms that i find a decent job that will pay me well here in cairo so that we can afford to live. I have been looking around and its proving rather difficult.
> We are living with his family in Giza and I don't know any other British or English speaking people living around here so think the move to Cairo will be even more difficult.
> I was wondering if any one could possibly help me in finding a job or knows of anywhere that need English people to work. I have UK Nursery Nursing Qualifications but am finding it hard to find any job in this line of work.
> ...


A new English nursery in Zoharraa,Maadi is looking for an English teacher give them a call :-

Bee Happy Kids Nursery.....01064713000


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Pat

As you know recommendations, links etc are welcome from regular posters who contribute to the forum. We often have people who join just to try and advertise and then disappear forever.

Thank you once again and hopefully the link may be of use to Julie

Maiden


----------



## Julie89 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thankyou!
I have emailled a few nurseries and sent them a copy of my CV and thankyou Hurghada Pat, i found an email address for the one u mentioned and have also sent them a copy of my cv!
Fingers crossed i find something soon!


----------

